# Shawn Marion Wants Out Thread



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Marion reportedly wants a 3 year 60million extension on his contract. As much as the Suns need him, he's not worth 30% of the cap. Will they trade him or risk another desperate team stealing him in an attempt to sign him for less? LINK


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: 20 Million Ways to Keep Marion*

Option 1: Trade Marion for expiring contract like kwame and young talents like Bynum ...

Option 2: Dump Barbosa and Bell

Pick one of the poisons ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 20 Million Ways to Keep Marion*

Marion's a greedy *******, and I hope the Suns get rid of him. I'm tired of is invisible acts during the playoffs, his constant *****ing and his uneasy ways of disrupting team chemistry. Get rid of that tool, and lets move on. 

He's been unbelievably crude to this franchise, after what they've done for this guy.
Now he thinks he's going to screw this organization over again with another ridiculous contract. No, not this time. 

Bye bye Marion.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: 20 Million Ways to Keep Marion*

How can he get so pissy over this thing? Yeah, I agree with Dr. Seuss, get rid of him. He's holding back the Suns.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 20 Million Ways to Keep Marion*

laker fans think he's garbage and wont take him for odom if it was hypothetically offered.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 20 Million Ways to Keep Marion*

I have to agree, I don't like how he handles himself in situations like this. He's not worth close to that much. He really does seem to whine too much.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 20 Million Ways to Keep Marion*



> Shawn Marion, L.A. Laker? If he has his way, that will happen.
> 
> According to a league source, the Lakers and Suns have been in discussions about a deal -- a blockbuster deal -- that would send the four-time All-Star to Los Angeles to play alongside Kobe Bryant. The Suns would get forward Lamar Odom and perhaps some salary-cap filler in return. The main obstacle appears to be Lakers owner Jerry Buss, who needs to OK the deal. Asked to handicap the likelihood of the deal going through, the source said, "50-50."
> 
> ...


http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=277553


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

Why'd you change my title? This isn't my title. My title of this would be something like "Demon Bird To Fly the Coop"


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

But who can possibly fill the void left by Marion? Diaw will definetly have to step up. Just really worried about this hurting our championship chances. But if we manage to be as good without him, I have no qualms about letting the guy go.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

The Lakers wont give him 60 mill either


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

Man, I am a Rockets fan and regular poster but, I had to hear what the Phoenix fans and *edit* fans were saying about this possible trade.

Outsider view point, Phoenix would be stupid to trade Marion for Odom and junk. Marion is a much more solid player than Odom greedy or not. Phoenix should be looking for more in return.

Looking at both team rosters, I don't know who else you get unless it is Bynum which LA won't do. I just think you would make a much better deal elsewhere.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

He's not going anywhere. He has not been mis-treated by the Suns, he is the highest paid on the team, all star, olympian and well known around the league. Play your *** off next year and leave if you're unhappy Shawn. Obviously, he doesn't really want a ring though and that's the sad thing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

He's sensitive. He doesn't like Amare. He is the best defender on the team yet not the one selected to be on the All NBA 1st Defensive Team, hell he didn't even get the second team. I think he blames this team for his uncredited superstar role in the eyes of the media. Everyone in the league knows he's a top 10 forward. He's been selected to be on the Olympic squad and should be a valuable piece to the team when he comes back. He's worth his current contract. If the Suns figure out a way to dump Banks, I have no problem with Marion getting Banks' money.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

Now he really wants out...

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48190/20070926/marion_wants_out_of_phoenix/

Would you Suns fans like if he went dealt for Kirilenko or Antawn Jamison?


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 20 Million Ways to Keep Marion*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Marion's a greedy *******, and I hope the Suns get rid of him. I'm tired of is invisible acts during the playoffs, his constant *****ing and his uneasy ways of disrupting team chemistry. Get rid of that tool, and lets move on.
> 
> He's been unbelievably crude to this franchise, after what they've done for this guy.
> Now he thinks he's going to screw this organization over again with another ridiculous contract. No, not this time.
> ...


its funny, that now you realize what a quack marion is. i hope he gets traded to lakers than utah. there he will be even more miserable with kobe hogging the ball and no point guard to give him his customary easy baskets. :yay: :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

The Suns insulted him to the point that he has every right to want out. Sarver has been a terrible owner and we are soon going to be in the same position at the Hawks and other perennial losers. 
Here's the "greedy" guy wanting out in his own words: 



> "Regardless of everything that went on with the extension, I'm tired of hearing my name in trade rumors," Marion said. "It's time for me to move on. I felt like they tried to force my hand to Boston with the (Kevin) Garnett stuff."
> 
> In June, there was the possibility of a three-way trade sending Garnett to Phoenix, a Boston pick package going to Minnesota and Marion to Boston with a contract extension but the Marion camp killed it.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

What would you guys think about a trade of Marion and Diaw for Odom, Kwame and Cook?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*



Damian Necronamous said:


> What would you guys think about a trade of Marion and Diaw for Odom, Kwame and Cook?


Why not throw in Stoudemire for good measure?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

Although this might not appear to be a balanced trade but what about moving Marion to the Hawks in a similar move to what you did earlier for Joe Johnson. Although Josh Smith certainly can not replicate the same caliber of play that Marion can at the moment, he certainly can approach it and achieve it as his game matures. In fact, the Hawks could also look to acquire a guy like Shelden Williams or potentially Zaza Pachulia along with Salim Stoudemire which would allow for Amare to move back to his natural position at the 4. Fill in a couple cap fillers and picks and I think you have a working deal. The deal alleviates the Suns of a boat load of money that they could use to develop their bench or save for free agency next year. The only problem with all of this naturally is that Steve Nash is not getting any younger and such a move might set the Suns back from those championship aspirations.

I'm pretty sure the Hawks would look into making that move because they desperately are looking to win and Marion would allow them to do some of that in the East.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

They would do that if they played in fantasyland. They already have a young team with great talent, seein as the just drafted a great forward and pg prospect. I don't see them WANTING a trade at this current juncture. Good thing we have their first rounder next season when they're decent to good (East standards) and may even make the playoffs.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

Here's my thoughts about Marion....

Let me start off by saying I'm a huge Shawn Marion fan and what he does during the regular season has been remarkable... He does a lot of things you can't see in a box score like hustling for a loose ball..You can also make a case that the guy won some games by himself...

The one thing I fault Marion with is that when the playoffs start, he's nowhere to be seen AND IT HAPPENS YEAR AFTER YEAR...

If he goes to the Lakers, then there's no doubt I would want Bynum in this deal along with Odom...Perhaps we can throw Diaw into the mix?

This team is still going to be a very good basketball team as long as we stay healthy..


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

lmao the Lakers wouldn't trade Bynum for Kidd, you think they'll trade him ALONG WITH ODOM for Marion/Diaw? No way in hell.

We could try to get Kwame, but I don't want that happening, and I don't think the Lakers will do it.

If we do trade Marion to the Lakers, which I hope we don't, I would want...

Lamar Odom
Brian Cook
Chris Mihm

FOR

Shawn Marion
Erik Pike

We get a backup C, a spot up, useless shooter (and lose one in Pike), and get a great passing SF/PF...


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*



Jammin said:


> lmao the Lakers wouldn't trade Bynum for Kidd, you think they'll trade him ALONG WITH ODOM for Marion/Diaw? No way in hell.
> 
> We could try to get Kwame, but I don't want that happening, and I don't think the Lakers will do it.
> 
> ...


That's a good point Jammin and I forgot about that possible deal for Kidd....

This would be a trade I would pull the trigger on...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*

I don't know if the Suns would do a deal for Odom when apparently, he hasn't healed as quickly as he had hoped. He may not be available for the start of the season. They really wanna deal him for an injured player?


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*



Damian Necronamous said:


> What would you guys think about a trade of Marion and Diaw for Odom, Kwame and Cook?


lol? ummmmmm


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*



Wombatkilla1 said:


> lol? ummmmmm



Heard worse. Some Laker fans were suggesting Vladi and Kwame for Marion instead of Odom. No freaking way that's happening.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Marion possibly a Laker*



Dissonance19 said:


> Heard worse. Some Laker fans were suggesting Vladi and Kwame for Marion instead of Odom. No freaking way that's happening.


im just worried we are going to get stuck with another whine bag like Kirilenko.

And yeah...i feel like pretty much any trade with the lakers would suck. unless of course we aquired kobe in a straight sign and trade deal for marion :biggrin:

i just dont know what we are going to do if we lose him...for sure our hopes of championship ball are going to slide pretty hard.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Gambo and Ash just said that Phoenix has absolutely no interest in Jermaine O'Neal, and that it's a 70% chance that Shawn gets traded before Training Camp.

Utah and LA are the only teams we're talking to right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, this is a pretty interesting blog by Bill Simmons. Would post a snippet, but it would take away from the rest of it.

*Careful what you ask for, Mr. Marion*


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.basketballforum.com/5003398-post8.html

How about it?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *IceMan23and3*
> They would do that if they played in fantasyland. They already have a young team with great talent, seein as the just drafted a great forward and pg prospect. I don't see them WANTING a trade at this current juncture. Good thing we have their first rounder next season when they're decent to good (East standards) and may even make the playoffs.


Here's the thing, despite all that great talent the Hawks haven't even come CLOSE to making the playoffs in the Eastern Conference. That goes along way in saying where the Hawks are as a franchise. They have several players that play relatively the same forward position in Marvin Williams, Josh Smith, Josh Childress, Sheldon Williams, Al Horford, Zaza Pachulia, etc. They can't give playing time to all 6 of those guys so why not condense their roster and strengthen their team in the process? *Younger teams on the brink as you seem to allude to usually make these sort of moves anyway where they add a strong talented veteran influence that can get them over the edge ie the Bulls with Ben Wallace, the Bobcats with Jason Richardson, the Warriors with Baron Davis, etc.* Why would the Hawks refrain from doing the same thing especially considering the wealth of talent they have that likely will not even resign with the team? *On top of that, you should keep up with your Phoenix Suns news because the Hawks supposedly had a 3 way deal in place with the Wolves and Suns to net Marion before draft day.* Of course the proposed deal was to get Garnett to the Suns but fell through at the last moment. Marion demanding a trade would only hasten the process.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Do you guys think Odom would be good for this team? He is a great rebounder, you don't have to worry about that.

He is another guy who can make plays. I feel he would thrive playing in a freelance system.

One dimension he could add is he could get the fastbreak started quicker if he gets the rebound and pushes it up himself.

But what I'm worried about is that he hasn't really been great off the ball during his career. And he is also kind of redundant with Diaw.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> *On top of that, you should keep up with your Phoenix Suns news because the Hawks supposedly had a 3 way deal in place with the Wolves and Suns to net Marion before draft day.* Of course the proposed deal was to get Garnett to the Suns but fell through at the last moment. Marion demanding a trade would only hasten the process.


Uh, No. Marion to Hawks was never a rumor or a proposed deal. It was Amare to them in a 3 way, which there wasn't much to. The only one involving Marion was to Boston in the 3 way for KG. Which according to Marion was serious, since he said they tried to push him there.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Suns forward Shawn Marion said he would show up Monday, the team's mandatory reporting day, if his trade request is not met.
> 
> The Suns anticipate that no trade will be made and Marion will be smiling for photos Monday.
> 
> ...


LINK

Now it seems unlikely they trade him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Here's the thing, despite all that great talent the Hawks haven't even come CLOSE to making the playoffs in the Eastern Conference. That goes along way in saying where the Hawks are as a franchise. They have several players that play relatively the same forward position in Marvin Williams, Josh Smith, Josh Childress, Sheldon Williams, Al Horford, Zaza Pachulia, etc. They can't give playing time to all 6 of those guys so why not condense their roster and strengthen their team in the process? Younger teams on the brink as you seem to allude to usually make these sort of moves anyway where they add a strong talented veteran influence that can get them over the edge ie the Bulls with Ben Wallace, the Bobcats with Jason Richardson, the Warriors with Baron Davis, etc. Why would the Hawks refrain from doing the same thing especially considering the wealth of talent they have that likely will not even resign with the team? On top of that, you should keep up with your Phoenix Suns news because the Hawks supposedly had a 3 way deal in place with the Wolves and Suns to net Marion before draft day. Of course the proposed deal was to get Garnett to the Suns but fell through at the last moment. Marion demanding a trade would only hasten the process.


 There is only ONE player that the Suns would benefit from a trade of Marion. And that's KG. He's the only one that does all the things that Marion does, and he does some of them better than Marion! However, you cannot replace him with a few young talents. Also, why would the Suns want to make the Hawks stronger? We have their 1st round unconditional next summer to sell!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

sucks man. 

i have been using this avatar for long time now, hate to have to switch it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He needs to stop freaking out and give it one insane season to up his value. He can't get a huge extension unless he puts up 25ppg/12rpg/2bpg/2spg this season..... or change his name to Rashard.....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think a trade for AK47 trade benfits the Suns.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> I think a trade for AK47 trade benfits the Suns.


im going to honestly agree with you on this one, i wouldnt mind if this trade happend at all (although i doubt it will). i really do feel like AK can be a better player for us especially "when it counts" in our system.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> There is only ONE player that the Suns would benefit from a trade of Marion. And that's KG. He's the only one that does all the things that Marion does, and he does some of them better than Marion! However, you cannot replace him with a few young talents. Also, why would the Suns want to make the Hawks stronger? We have their 1st round unconditional next summer to sell!


The thing is that the Celtics did not trade for Kevin Garnett only to have him redirected to the Suns for their own benefit. The fact is that if Marion becomes a disturbance, your going to have to look for the best deal available and the Hawks I believe would present the best opportunity. Perhaps you could even include Banks in the deal considering the Hawks could use a PG and alleviate you of some financial responsibilities. Something tells me that would be more valuable than waiting for a draft pick that the Suns likely would sell for a few thousand dollars.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree, trade him.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

AK would be the only trade i would want happening. His defense would be killer for opposing teams!!! We dont need or want odom.

Kirilenko would be the defensive beast for us, no doubt. Sure we lose out on offense, but we have plenty of scoring options, and with the addition of skinner, hopefully we will try a more traditional plan that will not make us miss marions fast break. If we scored less but played much better defense, we could reach the finals, who knows.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bircan said:


> AK would be the only trade i would want happening. His defense would be killer for opposing teams!!! We dont need or want odom.
> 
> Kirilenko would be the defensive beast for us, no doubt. Sure we lose out on offense, but we have plenty of scoring options, and with the addition of skinner, hopefully we will try a more traditional plan that will not make us miss marions fast break. If we scored less but played much better defense, we could reach the finals, who knows.


If you think Skinner is going to do ANYTHING other than play during blowouts, you're delusional. AK for Marion isn't too bad, but Marion for Marion is better.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He still wants out. I'm confident Suns will keep him for the entire year, if he's smart he will bust his butt cause he will not be in a Suns uniform next year.

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48302/20071002/marion_still_wants_out_of_phoenix/


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> He still wants out. I'm confident Suns will keep him for the entire year, if he's smart he will bust his butt cause he will not be in a Suns uniform next year.
> 
> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48302/20071002/marion_still_wants_out_of_phoenix/


I don't think that there'll be any malaise from him this season! With this fire he self lit under his ***....


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

After losing to the spurs last year, Phoenix has lost hope, energy, and faith. Amares knees, Marion ( not getting credit, and starting to finally realize it), Nash's age, lack of depth. Theres no way. Start all over.
Might as well. Dump Amare for a young forward, keep Nash, trade Marion.
rebuild around strawberry, barbosa, and tucker. with nash at the point and grant hill for leadership, sign, trade, pick-up young players with passion and potentiol. maybe 5 or 6 years from now we can be back in contention.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> After losing to the spurs last year, Phoenix has lost hope, energy, and faith. Amares knees, Marion ( not getting credit, and starting to finally realize it), Nash's age, lack of depth. Theres no way. Start all over.
> Might as well. Dump Amare for a young forward, keep Nash, trade Marion.
> rebuild around strawberry, barbosa, and tucker. with nash at the point and grant hill for leadership, sign, trade, pick-up young players with passion and potentiol. maybe 5 or 6 years from now we can be back in contention.



what?!%#

maybe if after this year we dont at least get to the finals...maybe.

rebuild around tucker and strawberry????huh?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheTruth34 said:


> After losing to the spurs last year, Phoenix has lost hope, energy, and faith. Amares knees, Marion ( not getting credit, and starting to finally realize it), Nash's age, lack of depth. Theres no way. Start all over.
> Might as well. Dump Amare for a young forward, keep Nash, trade Marion.
> rebuild around strawberry, barbosa, and tucker. with nash at the point and grant hill for leadership, sign, trade, pick-up young players with passion and potentiol. maybe 5 or 6 years from now we can be back in contention.


No.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> After losing to the spurs last year, Phoenix has lost hope, energy, and faith. Amares knees, Marion ( not getting credit, and starting to finally realize it), Nash's age, lack of depth. Theres no way. Start all over.
> Might as well. Dump Amare for a young forward, keep Nash, trade Marion.
> rebuild around strawberry, barbosa, and tucker. with nash at the point and grant hill for leadership, sign, trade, pick-up young players with passion and potentiol. maybe 5 or 6 years from now we can be back in contention.


You're RIGHT. We should trade Marion and Nash to Boston.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> After losing to the spurs last year, Phoenix has lost hope, energy, and faith. Amares knees, Marion ( not getting credit, and starting to finally realize it), Nash's age, lack of depth. Theres no way. Start all over.
> Might as well. Dump Amare for a young forward, keep Nash, trade Marion.
> rebuild around strawberry, barbosa, and tucker. with nash at the point and grant hill for leadership, sign, trade, pick-up young players with passion and potentiol. maybe 5 or 6 years from now we can be back in contention.


Lol, <3'd the sarcasm ^_^


----------

